# Duck hunters?



## little possum (Oct 10, 2009)

Any duck hunters out there?
Should be time for yall to be "whackin and stackin" We had a 4 day season which just drives me nuts, cause makes me want to go more, especially when I only got to shoot 3.


----------



## deeker (Oct 10, 2009)

Klooonk, klonk.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well we live on the river, we have a swamp that we hunt in every oct 14. the rivers been drained for 3 weeks... so even if it come's up their probably wont be many ducks.... Its depressing we have done this forever.


----------



## deeker (Oct 10, 2009)

Utah opened up last weekend.....have not forced my black labs to hunt ducks yet....this year..


----------



## yooper (Oct 10, 2009)

I have gotten quite a few mallards a few teal and a couple wood ducks. they are all about gone now haven't seen much in the past couple days. I only hunt on my own property so dont know what else is around.


----------



## little possum (Oct 10, 2009)

If I would have been 10 yards down the creek on Wed mornin, I would have had a limit in 20 minutes. Of wood ducks anyways. Well also if my shooting skills werent so rusty. 
Havent been deer huntin once, havent even baited. Been thinkin bout whistlin wings.

Took Dad with us this mornin, but didnt see but about 3 birds, not a lot of shootin goin on either
Ive got to get a dog trained, have 5 labs, but 1 is gun shy, I think she was abused when she was young, 2 others are 2 old, 1 is too WILD, and the other, well I think she has potential. The avatar picture is her, shes small sized though, good boat dog size, but IDK bout cold weather cause she has a thin coat.

Glad to here there are a couple ducks around. Good luck to you fellas, and keep it safe out there.

LOL, Deeker, I figured you were a ducker. BTW do you carve?


----------



## deeker (Oct 11, 2009)

little possum said:


> If I would have been 10 yards down the creek on Wed mornin, I would have had a limit in 20 minutes. Of wood ducks anyways. Well also if my shooting skills werent so rusty.
> Havent been deer huntin once, havent even baited. Been thinkin bout whistlin wings.
> 
> Took Dad with us this mornin, but didnt see but about 3 birds, not a lot of shootin goin on either
> ...



I am probably one of the finest duck carvers in the nation.....

























Once it is cooked. Carving requires something I am short of.......skill.

I would love to learn how though.....

Kevin


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 11, 2009)

Iv carved a couple. I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## yooper (Oct 11, 2009)

I make duck fried nuggets out of mine☺


----------



## deeker (Oct 11, 2009)

That must be a UP thing.....our ducks don't have nuggets.

I think your quacked in the head....

I quack myslef up.....


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 11, 2009)

Anybody need a _*good*_ hunting lab puppy (4 Mo's)?


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> I make duck fried nuggets out of mine☺



I make pheasant nuggets....taste really good!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 11, 2009)

Duck season opened here yesterday. Didn't get a chance to go out. Maybe next week after I get back from Grouse/Woodcock hunting in Northern Vermont. Got the boat just about reading to go.


----------



## little possum (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, we carved ours up into a stew in the crock pot with potatoes, onions and carrots. Sure was good.

I would like to try to carve, but everything would be done with hand tools.

Im really hopin the ducks are in Arkansas in Mid/late December, headed out there for a week this year.


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 11, 2009)

little possum said:


> Im really hopin the ducks are in Arkansas in Mid/late December, headed out there for a week this year.



I am just a little south in La and we already have a few ducks down so I think this could be a very decent year.


----------



## little possum (Oct 11, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I am just a little south in La and we already have a few ducks down so I think this could be a very decent year.



Glad to hear that, my first time out of state hunting, and hope it goes well. Going to be in a flooded rice field I think. So that will be a new experience. Heck seeing over 20 ducks would be a new experience :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I am just a little south in La and we already have a few ducks down so I think this could be a very decent year.



According to the numbers there should be plenty more ducks this season. Almost every species of duck has seen a large gain in population through this past breeding season. Here's some numbers from Duck Unlimited. The link on the bottom takes you to the article which contains specific information based on each flyway.







http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/OpeningDay/4604/2009DuckHuntingForecast.html?poe=hunthome


----------



## little possum (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks racerX. I did my part in that last year, by not being able to shoot  Id say I saved probably 30 birds at least


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2009)

little possum said:


> Thanks racerX. I did my part in that last year, by not being able to shoot  Id say I saved probably 30 birds at least



LOL, me too.


----------



## little possum (Oct 12, 2009)

Last night after I got off of work, went over to my buddys to supervise the construction of some corn hole boards. And well found out he has a bandsaw. So may have to look into carvin a decoy or 2. I just think it would be neat to have a couple around the house, or if I figured it out, it would be awesome to hunt over some wood blocks.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 17, 2009)

The ducks have been tough


----------



## little possum (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice job on the honkers, playinwood. No bands?


----------



## Fastcast (Oct 20, 2009)

Had a great opening day here....10/17


----------



## little possum (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice work fast cast. 


Starting to look forward to the Arkansas trip, more and more.


----------



## Fastcast (Oct 20, 2009)

Best of luck to ya LP!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 9, 2009)

I have not been out yet, still chasin the bucks around with the bow. A few friends have been out. There gettin mainly woodies, teal, widgeon and greenheads. Im hopin to buck out, so I can start on the ducks/geese. My house is just south of Braidwood Lake. DU ranked it about the best in the US. They still have most of the corn in yet, as we speak there pickin in front of my house. Good Luck and I will stay in touch.


----------

